# Sensor de presencia sencillo



## mario_1194 (May 1, 2009)

hola... necesito hacer un sensor de presencia facil y sencillo de construir y no se como hacerlo..... 
gracias.


----------



## maxi1330 (May 1, 2009)

este lo subio andres cuenca..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=112


----------



## mario_1194 (May 2, 2009)

Hola... dond puedo encontrar un sensor pir y q hace especificamente


----------



## verokaren (May 28, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en foros de electronica quisiera saber si alguien tene un digrama de sensor de frecuencia para unos 3 metros bueno si no es mucho pedir ..... o si saben de una pagina 

gracias


----------



## verokaren (May 29, 2009)

hola quisiera saber si alguien sabe de algun recptor y emisor de radiofrecuencia para unos 10-20 mtrs 

si saben de una pagina favor de mandarmenla   .....gracias


----------



## saiwor (May 29, 2009)

hola colegas...
No soy tanto del tema pero....

El PIR, lo que hace es detectar calor o sea la piel, es decir la energia estatica lo que producimos nosotro al mover cualquier tipo de musculo.

Para ese diagrama, le da cualquier tipo de Pir.

Saludos


----------

